# Folding Sheet Goods Saw Platform



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I was always struggling cutting my Plywood sheets down to size soooo... I built this folding Platform.

Materials. 1 - 8' 2' x 8" and 1 - 8' x 2' x 4"
14 -2" x 5/16" Round Head bolts
14 - 5/16" washers
14 - 5/16" nylock nuts
4 - 1 1/2" Hinges
2 - Empty dishwashing Plastic Bottles

Rip 5 - 8' x 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" pieces from the 2" x 8" and 2 - 8' x 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" pieces from the 2" x 4". Cross Cut 3 of the pieces into 4' sections. this will make the top. Cross cut the remaining two pieces into 4 - 37" x 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" pieces for the legs. Use a 1" Spade bit to counter sink (3/4" deep) 10 holes in the designated locations (see drawing below) on both the 8' and 4' pieces. Drive the Bolts in the 4' pieces. Cut 28 - 1 1/2" Plastic washers from the Empty bottles and drill or cut 5/16" holes in the centers. Place 2 washer on each bolt, between the top and bottom pieces. Attach the 8' long pieces using the nylock nuts and washers. For the legs, cut a 15° angle on one end of each leg. Attach the Hinges to the Long pieces 18" in from each end. Attach the cross pieces to the legs, 6" up from the bottom. Once set up I set the plywood sheet on top, Place my circular saw guide, set the saw 1/16" deeper than the plywood thickness and SAW AWAY. When done, I fold it up and store it in the rafters of my shop.

It's REAL HANDY!! :thumbsup:



















I'll post an actual pic the next time I get it out. It's 19° in Tulsa this morning. It will have to wait till it gets a bit warmer.


----------



## commodore (Jan 14, 2013)

Got any photos?


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

That's a very good idea. I am anxious to see the photos, although, I can picture it quite nicely in my head.

Paul


----------

